# When to start Milorganite



## dsotm (Feb 21, 2018)

Had a pretty warm winter and the edges of my lawn started to green up before we hit a cold snap. Should I throw some fertilizer down at the beginning of March or wait until more of the grass has started to green up?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I usually wait until my bermuda is in the 50-75% green up range before I start thinking about fertilizing.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@Ware , I would assume that this wouldn't be someone's first application right???


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ware, I would assume that this wouldn't be someone's first application right???


I don't apply any fertilizer to my lawn before it is significantly greened up and actively growing.

Some resources:

U of A: Apply 0.5 to 1.0 pound of nitrogen per thousand square feet approximately three weeks after the grass turns green...

U of A: Regardless of species, turf should only be fertilized when it is actively growing.

Clemson: Apply ½ to 1 pound of nitrogen (N) per 1,000 square feet several weeks after complete green-up.

OK State: Fertilizations made prior to spring green-up are not as effective as those made two weeks following green-up.

NC State: Apply 1⁄2 to 1 pound of nitrogen per 1,000 square feet several weeks after the lawn fully turns green...​


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm sorry, I meant Milorganite. I thought a faster acting would be the first application?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I'm sorry, I meant Milorganite. I thought a faster acting would be the first application?


Sure, if you are looking for the results of a fast acting source of Nitrogen, but keep in mind Milo is ~42% water soluble Nitrogen:








It really depends on your needs/expectations. I know I spend a significant portion of the season trying to slow my bermuda down, so I don't necessarily mind getting off to a slower start. :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Well yeah, you need a break from all that mowing!! Lol


----------

